# Which DTH.



## masterkd (May 4, 2011)

I need to take a DTH connection in my pc with screen resolution 1440*900 (will change to a full HD monitor within this year). After going through the websites videocon seems to be most promising to me, next comes tatasky, reliance and dishtv packages are no good to me.
I'll be mainly watching english entertainment(main), infotainment, news channels. Please suggest me which one i should subscribe to.
Moreover I need a TV Tuner card(within 2-3k) for this too. Please suggest one if you can.


----------



## masterkd (May 6, 2011)

BUMP....
something..someone..


----------



## xtremevicky (May 6, 2011)

If you can buy the Digit magnazine this month do so as it has a brilliant comparison of all the  HD DTH information you will need . 

If you want my opinion I will say Airtel HD / Tata Sky HD .


----------



## khmadhu (May 6, 2011)

I am using Tatasky HD + ,  So far so good..   

if u use Tv tuner  make sure its HD supported, or u wont get HD effect, (2-3k) budget  its difficult..
for HD Tv tuner  its costs more.. around (4-5k)

check for    AVerMedia AVerTV HD DVR video capture card   it looks good


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2011)

*Method 1:*
Tata sky HD+ take it. STB- 4000/-.You will not regret the decision. Just get a monitor with HDMI no need for TV tuner then. All recording will be done by the STB. 

The only catch is that you cant transfer the saved files to the PC. 

*Method 2:*
Get Tata Sky HD @2500/-. Get TV tuner card. Connect to HD monitor. This way you can save the files on the PC.

STB: 2500
TV tuner: ?3-4k?


----------



## masterkd (May 12, 2011)

thank you for your inputs
everywhere i'm getting people are more inclined to tata sky than videocon..so i'm thinking of tata sky too..i'll contact tata sky soon for subscription!!


----------



## RITESH (May 13, 2011)

What is the cost of mpeg 4 dvb s2 tuner card??

reply..............


----------



## RITESH (May 20, 2011)

*reply..................................*


----------

